# دليل الشركات الطبية في العراق



## asso_y (13 يوليو 2009)

*شركات طبية عراقية*

سلام عليكم ممكن اتعرف على مهندسين يعملون بشركات ومكاتب طبية في العراق من اجل استفاده من خبراتهم واستشاراتهم مشكروين لتعاون من اجل المصلحة العامة


----------



## شريك الروح (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اني مهندس محمد مهندس كهرباء بس كنت اعمل بشركة اجهزة طبية وكلاء شركات يابانية وسبق ان زرت اليابان وتدربت هناك على اجهزة المجاهر واجهزة السنترفيوج بشركة اولمبس وشركة كوكوسان


----------



## asso_y (13 يوليو 2009)

اهلا بيك مهندس محمد بس هل انت ما زال تعمل بالشركة لو انت تعمل حاليا في المستشفيات (حكومي )


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
توجد شركات عديده في العراق ولقد عملت مع عديد من الشركات مثل شركه الاسد وشركه سيمنس وشركه البركه

ان شاء الله ارسل عنوان الشركات


----------



## asso_y (14 يوليو 2009)

حياك الله اخوي وسؤالي لك والى الجميع ممكن اعرف بعض اجهزة صيانة الاجهزة الطبية مثل simulater ecg و اجهزة فحص ventilator وغيرها ممكن تعرفني على اسماها واسعارها التخمينيه وكيفية الحصول عليها في العراق واكون ممنون منك ومن الجميع


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (18 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله ارسل كافه التفاصيل حول اي جهاز طبي لكن ممكن تحددين اي نوع من الاجهزة مطلوبه .
اما جهاز ECG او اجهزة |Vent. ارسلها على شكل PDF اما اسعارها تتراوح ما بين 1500 دولار وصناعتها امريكيه وفرنسيه واما في الامارات توجد اكبر شركات العالم ان شاء الله ارسل تفاصيها 

ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## اسامة الخزرجي (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اني المهندس اسامة الخزرجي واعمل في شركة للاجهزة الطبية في بغداد ونحن نجهز مستشفيات وعيادة بكافة الاجهزة الطبية مثل اجهزة القسطرة وتفتيت الحصى والرنين المغناطيسي والمفراس الحلزوني والسونار وكافة المستلزمات ووكلاء شركة سوني وشركة فوكودا اليابانية للسونار علمنا اننا نعطي ضمانات وتسهيلات لزبائننا لا تضاها


----------



## samar111 (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير.


----------



## samar111 (20 يوليو 2009)

*all medical products&turn key hospitals*

شركة العزبى فى مصر تورد كافة الأجهزة الطبية والأسنان و مستشفيات نظام تسليم مفتاح لكافة الأقطار العربية و خصوصا العراق و الأجهزة جيدة


----------



## En.Rawand (29 أبريل 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء كون ان ظروف العراق من الضروف الخاصة وخاصة اهمال الجانب الطبي بشكل عام وشركات تجهيز المعدات الطبية بشكل خاصو وجود بعض الشركات و الموؤسسات التي تتدعي الخبرة والريادة في هذا المجال وهي بالاصل وضعت للتجارة وامتصاص موارد العراق حيث جهزت العراق باجهزة مخالفة للشروط الفنية وحتى الدولية وتسسببت بموت الالف من العراقيين فانه يسعدني ان نبدابوضع دليل لكل الشركاتالطبية العراقيية المتخخصة فارجوا من اي احد يملك معلومات عن الشركات العراقيية ان يضفها وبتفاصيل و الاعمال التي قامت بانجازها في العراق و بلعناويين الصحية لكي يتسنا لنا جمعها في دليل واحد خدمة للجميع بصورة عامة وللمهندسين الراقيين بصورة خاصة مع الشكر


----------



## asso_y (1 مايو 2010)

سلام عليكم احب ان اشكركم على هذا الموضوع واحييكم وانا من المؤيدين على هذه الفكرة


----------



## شريك الروح (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اني م.محمد مهندس في احدى الشركات التي تمتلك وكالة حصرية في العراق لشركات:Olympus & Belmont &many other japaneese companies


----------



## زهرة القمر (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اني مهندسة اجهزة طبية حاصلة على شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة الطبية من جامعة النهرينفي بغداد ابحث عن فرصة عمل باحدى الشركات الخاصة بالاجهزة الطبية في بغداد فاذا ممكن اذا يوجد شخص يقدر يساعدني بهذا الموضوع واكون ممنونة جدا مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## عباس اللامي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*حياك الله اخوي وسؤالي لك والى الجميع ممكن اعرف بعض اجهزة صيانة الاجهزة الطبية مثل simulator ecg و اجهزة فحص ventilator وغيرها ممكن تعرفني على اسماها واسعارها التخمينيه وكيفية الحصول عليها في العراق واكون ممنون منك ومن الجميع*​

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء 
بالنسبة الى سؤالك اخ ياسر عن *simulator ecg فهو متواجد في أغلب مكاتب الاجهزه الطبيه في شارع السعدون في بغداد وسعره يتراوح بين 200 الى 300 دولار وهو عباره عن جهاز يقوم بتوليد اشاره كهربائيه شبيهه باشارة القلب يربط به ال patient cable لجهاز التخطيط المراد فحصه وعندما جهاز التخطيط بتسجيل هذه الاشاره كما هي يعني ان الجهاز سليم عدا ذلك توجد مشكلة 
تحياتي الك مهندس ياسر 
أخوك وزميلك في الدراسة عباس اللامي
*


----------



## asso_y (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ممنون اخوي عباس على الرد واني عندي معلومات عن الجهاز بس ردت اعرف اي مكتب يبيع هذا الجهاز في السعدون وشنو النوعية الجيدة ؟ اخوك ابوعمار


----------



## سلام البغدادي (8 فبراير 2011)

انا مهندس اعمل في شركة تجهيزات طبية في بغداد www.unimedica.net ، تشمل تجهيزاتنا الكثير من مستلزمات المستشفيات والمختبرات الطبية


----------



## فداء (9 فبراير 2011)

اعذروني انا لست من العراق لكنني مسلمة تتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان ترى جميع بلاد المسلمين مزدهرة واحسن حالا مما هي عليه وتحية مزدانة باكاليل الورد لاهل العراق الصامدين


----------



## اسد داخل (13 فبراير 2011)

انا مهندس اعمل لدى شركة طبية الناصرية شركة الزهران اجهزة طبية ومستلزمات ومكتب علمي
www.alzahrangroup.com


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (19 فبراير 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بمهندس محمد

اهل belmont 

عندي فينتيليتر متروك منذ زمن واحتاج الى خارطته الالكترونية لأجل صيانته , وانتم ترفضون تجهيزي الخارطة لأجل اصلاحه اريد افهم السبب ؟

اني مهندس ماجد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 فبراير 2011)

تحية طيبة .

تسلم على الموضوع المميز .

الحقيقة هناك شركات ومكاتب تجارية كثيرة منها الطبية والمختبرية والمستلزمات وكذلك مكاتب متخصصة بأجهزة ومعدات ألأسنان وايضا لوازم تشمل مواد الاسنان للعيادات الخاصة ومختبرات الاسنان .

وسوف اقوم بجردها لاحقا طبعا مع مشاركاتكم ومساعدة الاخرين وكل حسب اختصاصها وكذلك لتشمل ورش الصيانة

والتصليح لتكون مرجع للجميع .


مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 فبراير 2011)

تسلموا على المشاركات والردود وسوف ادمج الموضوع والمشاركات .

اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (28 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ايه (28 نوفمبر 2014)

ان شاء الله سيتم عمل جدول خاص بالشركات الرصينه ووكلائها بالعراق ---- شكرا للاطراء


----------



## احباب الله (29 نوفمبر 2014)

حلو


----------

